# intergrate opentshirt.org with prestashop



## plugy (May 16, 2012)

can you intergrate this software into prestashop if how do you do it have looked around but cannot find any answer


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

integrating into prestashop is not a simple task. the easiest thing to do would be to insert in a page with an i-frame or simply create a link to opentshirts. there is also a rumour that opentshirts is being developed to be a modual to integrate into opencart.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree with the above post this is not an easy task, integrating in custom CMS is easy rather than this.


----------



## smithwills (Aug 1, 2014)

But now prestashop integration has become easy you can look for prestashop development company to make it done.


----------

